# skid steer blade??



## deere 332 (Jul 20, 2010)

just wondering what you guys think of a blade setup on skidsteer. i used a ten foot pusher on my deere 332 skid last winter liked it, but i have a long road to plow between the two parking lots i do and it didn't work so out so well. so i was looking at a ten foot plow setup with wings on it and a rubber edge. with the wings it would be close to 12 wide and the plow is real heavy duty. i sold my pusher so i have to buy this blade set up or spend $2500 more on a 10ft. kage setup. any ideas on what direction to go. never used a blade on a skid before thanks


----------



## ponyboy (Dec 19, 2006)

I have a 9 foot boss and love it but t also has the Kage attachment to turn it a box and love that also 
Kage system is treat but if one break your whole machine is down my other skid inhale a plow and pusher on site


----------



## cold_and_tired (Dec 18, 2008)

I love the blade on my skid. I use it more for the detail work such as back dragging and cutting in curbs rather than for mass snow moving.


----------



## deere 332 (Jul 20, 2010)

thanks i was wondering if a blade can handle as much snow as a pusher? my pusher could really move alot of snow last year and i want to make sure a blade can do the same


----------



## buddy4781 (Oct 24, 2010)

*Plow would be nice at times*

I'm using an 8' box and welded a 7" blade on the top of it. When tilted forward the blade works great to backdrag with or scrape hard pack. There are times that a blade would work better for some applications.


----------



## gvm (Nov 1, 2010)

deere 332;1312441 said:


> just wondering what you guys think of a blade setup on skidsteer. i used a ten foot pusher on my deere 332 skid last winter liked it, but i have a long road to plow between the two parking lots i do and it didn't work so out so well. so i was looking at a ten foot plow setup with wings on it and a rubber edge. with the wings it would be close to 12 wide and the plow is real heavy duty. i sold my pusher so i have to buy this blade set up or spend $2500 more on a 10ft. kage setup. any ideas on what direction to go. never used a blade on a skid before thanks


Take a look at my 6/10' winter blaster. That would be perfect on your 332 Deere


----------



## magnum1 (Aug 27, 2010)

deere 332;1312441 said:


> just wondering what you guys think of a blade setup on skidsteer. i used a ten foot pusher on my deere 332 skid last winter liked it, but i have a long road to plow between the two parking lots i do and it didn't work so out so well. so i was looking at a ten foot plow setup with wings on it and a rubber edge. with the wings it would be close to 12 wide and the plow is real heavy duty. i sold my pusher so i have to buy this blade set up or spend $2500 more on a 10ft. kage setup. any ideas on what diretion to go. never used a blade on a skid before thanks[/
> 
> I'm running 8' boss straight blades w/ wings on my skids, They are undersized for 100 hp skids but they get the job done in a hurry, This year I'm trying out a blower on one skid ,
> I' ve moved my base of operations for my company from Idaho to North Dakota I believe
> a blower will be a requirement here


----------

